# Hope to get involved



## grottybabble (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a writer/editor in the Midwest who writes mostly poetry, children's novels and memoir. I have background in English, academic editing, writing educational materials and secondary-school teaching, but I think I mostly like writing poems about living in the Midwest and the great prairie beauty that is here. I have about eight children's novels in various stages of revision, and am currently working on my first book of poems that I hope to submit for publication consideration. I have published before in "Literature and Belief" and won first prize in a local poetry competition, and I take regular creative writing classes so I can continue to develop my skills. My goals are to develop further as a writer and, hopefully, to someday have a book published.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the community, grottybabble. It's great to have you aboard.


----------



## Jones (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!  Stick around!


----------



## Nickie (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## Mistique (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome I look forward to being around when you tell us you have managed to publish your book


----------



## ash somers (Aug 11, 2009)

welcome, i'll keep an eye out for your poetry and good luck


----------

